# Super unleaded ?



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Can you tell me will I have to run the car ( 225 ) on Super Unleaded Petrol, if so why ? :?:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

You don't have to run it on Super, but by doing so you get the full potential of the engine as the grade and quality of the feul is better.


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, So it won't do any damage if I run it on normal fuel ?

Grif


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Not that I have ever heard of...

but then again my TT is powered by the dark side


----------



## grif (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, I had a good laugh at your comment. :evil:

Hope to speck again.

Grif


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

no problems just drop us a PM if there is anything you need


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welocme fill up thenjoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello! You will be hooked on this forum in no time!! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

One more think on the super unleaded would you take a super model out and buy her a pint of best bitter :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> One more think on the super unleaded would you take a super model out and buy her a pint of best bitter :wink:


I would... but then I don't think Iwould even get to the date stage!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

